# Coffee anyone?



## bond-servant (Nov 21, 2005)

Probably everyone has heard about the Iowa woman that found a turtle in her Foldgers blend a few weeks ago. 

At our house, we brew a lot of starbucks breakfast blend and house blend - especially on the weekends. Foldgers WAS a good weekday coffee...! 


Sooo, what ARE your favorite coffee brands and blends?
------------



> AINSWORTH, Iowa "” Marjorie Morris just wanted to pour coffee into a canister. What she found in the package of freeze-dried coffee left her shell-shocked.
> 
> Morris, 77, of Ainsworth, found a dead baby turtle in the 2-pound package of Folgers coffee last Sunday.
> 
> ...


----------



## alwaysreforming (Nov 21, 2005)

I saw on one of those "20/20" or "Dateline" shows a segment doing blind taste tests for coffee to see what people actually liked best. They sent representatives from the coffee companies to participate too, and the guy from Folgers was such a wimp he refused to take the taste test in fear that he might give Folgers a low rating! 
I think Folgers was picked last or near the bottom anyway; however, that's still the brand I use most frequently at home. "Consumer Reports" gave Folgers' "100% Columbian" a very good rating, so I'm trusting their judgment.


----------



## satz (Nov 21, 2005)

> Morris said she doesn't plan to file a lawsuit against Folgers.




Forget about the turtle in the coffee, here's the real amazing part of the story.


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 21, 2005)

For everyday coffee, I use Folger's 100% Columbian blend. I break out the Starbucks beans and grind them fresh on the weekends. 

I go through too much coffee to use the good stuff all week.

In the winter, I also like to make a nice Chai Latte in the evenings.


----------



## gwine (Nov 21, 2005)

We used to make 4-5 pots of coffee on weekend days and 3-4 on week days. We enjoyed a mixture of decadent dark chocolate and peppermint cream. 

Now we are at what I would call the maintenance level - a cup at church during Sunday School and occasionally when we eat out, but not at home.

Our drink of choice nowadays is Roma, a blend of chicory root and roasted barley. It doesn't exactly taste like coffee, but I enjoy it, and I don't have to worry about the decaf wars. I never did get headaches leaving the regular coffee days, although I did get a bit of a brain buzz once after drinking 3 double mocha lattes and a cup of coffee one morning.

Decaf Coffee Bad for the Heart


----------



## Saiph (Nov 21, 2005)

Starbuck's has turned me into a coffee fascist.


----------



## gwine (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Saiph_
> Starbuck's has turned me into a coffee fascist.




The most notable characteristic of a fascist country is the separation and persecution or denial of equality to a specific segment of the population based upon superficial qualities or belief systems. 

Simply stated, a fascist government always has one class of citizens that is considered superior (good) to another (bad) based upon race, creed or origin.


So you would say that Starbucks is superior to other brands of the coffee world based, of course, on origin, and that you would not let other coffees of the world have a chance to achieve equality with their brethern?


----------



## pastorway (Nov 21, 2005)

for a phunny look at the world of coffee:

Phillip's Phunnies.


----------



## Swampguy (Nov 21, 2005)

Community Dark Roast an old Louisiana favorite.


----------



## bond-servant (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> for a phunny look at the world of coffee:
> 
> Phillip's Phunnies.











I especially like: "You grind your coffee beans in your mouth. "


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Saiph_
> Starbuck's has turned me into a coffee fascist.



I agree. They must be stamped out. 

I like anything dark and strong. Tully's is good, but fairly local. Millstone works as well.

I use a one-liter french press for small jobs, but for some strange reason, I love the coffee from our 40 cup Italian stainless percolator. 

Vic


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 21, 2005)

Has anyone ever visited the Starbucks headquarters?


----------



## bond-servant (Nov 21, 2005)

LOL- Oh how I miss Seattle! It was Starbucks that turned me into a coffee junkie over a decade ago. SBC (Seattle's Best Coffee) was actually our favorite, but it changed when they got bought out by guess who? ..Starbucks!


----------



## pastorway (Nov 21, 2005)

Ironic Coffee

Any of you familiar with Seattle's Best? It is marketed here as competition for Starbucks and actually I know several people who go there because they hate Starbucks. They think they are helping the competition.

Think again.

Starbucks owns Seattle's Best!! They market it as competition but actually own both! http://www.coffeegeek.com/resources/pressreleases/sccjuly142003


----------



## bond-servant (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> Ironic Coffee
> 
> Any of you familiar with Seattle's Best? It is marketed here as competition for Starbucks and actually I know several people who go there because they hate Starbucks. They think they are helping the competition.
> ...



That's what I was just saying in the post above yours! :bigsmile:
SBC USED to have quite a distinct taste, until they got bought out. They are not nearly as good anymore. Beans are over roasted now...


----------



## CalsFarmer (Nov 21, 2005)

Gorilla Organic French Roast yum

turkish grind....

[Edited on 11-21-2005 by CalsFarmer]


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> Ironic Coffee



I used to live on Vashon Island, which had one of Seattle's Best Coffee's roasteries. The building had a faded "SBC" on the side. Except that it originally stood for "Smith Brother's Coffee".

Interestingly, SBC was originally bought up by AFC (America's Favorite Chicken) before being sold to Starbucks. At that time, SBC's roastery on Vashon also produced a wonderful coffee branded Torrefacione.

It was truly a superior blend, but in the Starbucks sale, all of the Torre outlets were closed. 

But the plot thickens even more. I have heard recently that SBC and Torre are now owned by something called "Focus Brands".

I think the coffee world is starting to make old Machiavelli look like a tame tea-drinker.

Vic


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 21, 2005)

Anything strong and black...


----------



## Swampguy (Nov 21, 2005)

Remember there is no such thing as strong coffee, only weak people.


----------



## Gregg (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bond-servant_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Usually whatever is offered to me free is my favorite



[Edited on 11-21-2005 by Gregg]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> Anything strong and black...



Me too. But I suspect the Navy had something to do with that.


----------



## cupotea (Nov 21, 2005)

I like the Lightnote and the Breakfast Blends from Starbucks, but also the House and Columbia Antigua.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 21, 2005)

No other coffee, black or not, quite hits the spot for me like a nice, pure, black *Italian* roast!


----------



## turmeric (Nov 21, 2005)

I call 'em Starbeast. I mean it in an idealist sense of course.

Sumatra! Hey, how come after the tsunami we didn't get turtles in our Sumatra? What's up with that? I feel turtle-deprived. I recommend that Folgers come out with Katrina Blend!


----------



## bond-servant (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> I call 'em Starbeast. I mean it in an idealist sense of course.
> 
> Sumatra! Hey, how come after the tsunami we didn't get turtles in our Sumatra? What's up with that? I feel turtle-deprived. I recommend that Folgers come out with Katrina Blend!


----------



## blhowes (Nov 21, 2005)

"Chock Full O' Nuts is the heavenly coffee, heavenly coffee, heavenly 
coffee... Better coffee a millionaire's money can't buy."


----------

